# Custom Package generating an alert using postmaster



## laundryboy (Jan 14, 2022)

I normally use postmaster to update my out of date ports. Everything works fine, but I recently added a custom pkg from GitHub, which is a one off. I downloaded the port and installed it with pkg add or install(forget which command but it installed properly). Now when portmaster runs it alerts saying

===>>> No {name of package} exists, and no information
===>>> about  {name of package} can be found in /usr/ports/MOVED

This isn't a really big deal but is there a way to mark this port so postmaster ignores it? I did try using pkg lock but didn't seem to work.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2022)

laundryboy said:


> I downloaded the port and installed it with pkg add or install(forget which command but it installed properly).


Ports are built (`make install`, etc), packages are installed with pkg(8). The difference is important.



laundryboy said:


> ```
> ===>>> No {name of package} exists, and no information
> ===>>> about {name of package} can be found in /usr/ports/MOVED
> ```


Portmaster can't find a port for it in /usr/ports, it's a custom port, so this is to be expected.



laundryboy said:


> I did try using pkg lock but didn't seem to work.


pkg-lock(8) is only going to prevent the port/package from being updated. It's not going to stop portmaster(8) from checking its origin. Portmaster is meant to build ports (not install packages) and will therefor check the port's origin to find out what it needs to do.


----------



## laundryboy (Jan 14, 2022)

OK, to clarify it was a package installed with pkg. Not a port.


----------



## laundryboy (Jan 14, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Ports are built (`make install`, etc), packages are installed with pkg(8). The difference is important.
> 
> 
> Portmaster can't find a port for it in /usr/ports, it's a custom port, so this is to be expected.
> ...


Is there anything I can do to silence this check via postmaster for this one package? Like I said its just noise and doesn't cause an error but am trying to learn if there is a proper way of doing this so I can add custom packages in the future and not get this message.


----------

